# South Beach Diet Phase 2



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

After reading Lisa's topic I thought I should add mine. During Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet, I felt great. I did have a constipation problem which is unusual for me since I have the D type of ibs, but drinking psyllium husks in a glass of water every morning for 2 weeks made things right.It was when I went onto Phase 2 that the problems started and have lasted. The ibs came back with a vengence and I just can't get rid of it so easily this time. In fact, I look like I am 7 months pregnant and in a great deal of pain. I attempted to go back to Phase 1 but the ibs lingered. So I thought sod it and started eating things that generally help me, e.g. softrolls. They did but when I went to resume 'normal' eating the ibs reared its ugly head again.I am at a total loss. It's not like I'm new to ibs, I've had it for 34 years. I think that my body has been trying to tell me that it doesn't like carbs. So, if I ever recover from this bout







I will listen to the bod and stay on Phase 1.Almost 2 years on.







(May 14,2005)I was dx with, on May 19, 2004, type 2 diabetes. I was put on metformin, which for 'normal' people would give them the runs. Me?? I had Niagra falls. Thankfully I got used to it and the flow ended.But now when I get ibs, well, to put it mildly, I'm researching adult diapers. I am so scared to leave the house in case of an accident which has happened.So I shall download all the good info I have found here and sit and compare this diet to the diabetes ones and prepare for my new eating habits. It's now a 'I have to and no messing around thing'.


----------

